# An unusual type of tow-truck - The Goldwing Retriever



## Greymatters (12 Jul 2007)

A friend of mine told me about this type of motorcycle based tow-truck that can access accident scenes more easily.  Apparently highly popular in Japan and Sweden.  Anyone see any of these in North America yet?  Link below has photos and film clips of the vehicle in use. 

http://www.gizmag.com/go/5688/picture/23868/


----------



## geo (13 Jul 2007)

Interesting.
I recommend we get some for the LSVW fleet


----------



## 241 (13 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> I recommend we get some for the LSVW fleet



Or we could just replace the LS fleet with them, they seem more reliable and handier


----------



## fbr2o75 (13 Jul 2007)

Now lets see Harley top that.


----------

